# 2 years, 7 months, fully natural and approaching BSL (Pic Heavy)



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I just thought I'd share my progress with you guys.  This is nothing special for those of you with hair down to your knees, but it might be helpful for the newbies.  It's been two years and seven months since my last BC (I've been natural for longer, but this is my latest go 'round).

I cut off all my damaged hair back in September of 2006 - it was probably about 1 1/2 - 2 inches long.  I personally chose not to transition because, for me, dealing with the two textures was just too much and it didn't make sense to me.  And because I didn't want to use heat at that time, cutting it all off worked for me:







Here's a pic of what it looked like dry with NO PRODUCTS (looks like a different head of hair, huh?  I need PRODUCT in order to get beautiful curls - don't be fooled!!!):






Continued to sport a fro for a VERY long time...my hair grew OUT before it started growing DOWN:















I have to give props to twists for getting me through the in-between stages:
















And last year, I really started babying my hair.  Once I got pregnant, I really started using more natural products...bentonite clay for deep cleansing, coconut oil for moisturizing, and less manipulation.  I started wearing more buns, and just doing less to it.

I got it straightened last summer for a trim and was just below shoulder length:






Got another trim just before I had MK and was almost APL (although, the front was shorter):











And I just got it trimmed again today.  The front has grown a lot and is catching up to the back.  The trimming has done wonders at evening it out.











I always said my goal was BSL natural hair.  Not sure if I want to deal with it much after that point.  But I post this to highlight the following:

- Hair does grow with TLC
- Find a routine and STICK WITH IT if you know it works for YOU
- Don't look at regimens of people's hair you WANT, look at regimens of people's hair that resembles YOUR OWN
- Sometimes natural products are better, sometimes not
- It's all about nurturing the ends of your hair.  It's the oldest and most open to the elements and splits ends start here and no place else.


----------



## Starronda (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm speechless!!!! WOW...You and your hair are beautiful....A total inspiration!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful every single step of the way!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful and I love the color!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, your hair has grown beautifully. It look so full and healthy. 

But I am intrigued by your opening comment... are there really people on this forum with knee-length hair?


----------



## Miss_Luna (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent progress! You're hair is gorgeous. 

Quick question: How often did you detangle when you were wearing your fro everyday?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous! Soooo thick and healthy. Congrats!


----------



## january noir (Apr 10, 2009)

Ooooo, so pretty!  It's luscious!  I would do anything for hair like yours.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to echo the previous poster. I'm speechless too. I love your hair at every stage! You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow...
i wanna make love to
your hair ..
Plain Gorgeous...


----------



## CarLiTa (Apr 10, 2009)

my goodness!!!!

you have *THE* most amazing head of hair. the thickness, the lushness... to die for


----------



## Junonia (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks y'all.  It's been hard to stay focused.  But there is a lot of inspiration out there on fotki and definitely here, of course!  I gotta say thanks to all of you guys, and definitely my homegirl Jazzi who really got me started on the information front with this journey and doing it right.  The bohemian routine is her creation and is WONDERFUL for those with a new BC.

But nothing is better than patience!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is about to EXPLODE!


----------



## spacetygrss (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair looks great! Great job!


----------



## swalker31 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow you're hair is absolutely beautiful, that's some great progress!


----------



## MAMATO (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorgeous hair all the way... and the bling is to die for


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm hatin'!! 

You put A LOT of folks to shame.

Just Gorgeous.


----------



## clever (Apr 10, 2009)

Very very lush


----------



## SW2011 (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is lovely!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am up in your fotki like every week. I love your hair! Great progress!


----------



## poetist (Apr 10, 2009)

beyond beautiful!!!! i love your twists too


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love it!!!

What is the bohemian creation?


----------



## Oasis (Apr 10, 2009)

Your curls are beautiful!


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love your hair.. your hair reminds me of mine as a child... right now it kind of looks like your hair did when u did the big chop but even shorter... Did you have a problem with dryness and if so.. what did you use to moisturize but keep the curl?? Again...luvin the hair!!


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful, Kinkerbelle and so healthy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 10, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!​


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 10, 2009)

That is absolutely stunning.
Love it!!!


----------



## PGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

All I can say is...  

:wow:


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!!! Congrats on your progress


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 10, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> *What is the bohemian creation*?



Bohemian is something that MANY of us around here do, but it;s simply using conditioner (no more) as your only product.  But it's not just any conditioner.  It's one with fully water soluble ingredients.  Simply put, it's co-rinses (done right) and not fully rinsing out the conditioner.  Again, done right is key.



lusciousladie07 said:


> I love your hair.. your hair reminds me of mine as a child... right now it kind of looks like your hair did when u did the big chop but even shorter...* Did you have a problem with dryness and if so.. what did you use to moisturize but keep the curl?*? Again...luvin the hair!!



Yes, yes and more yes...when I first BC'd, my hair was SUPER thirsty.  So I started rinsing with coconut milk and using conditioner as my one and only product.  At the time, I was using the Elucence MBC as my holy grail everything.  I used the MBC to Co-wash and detangle.  Would rinse it out, the re-apply it as my leave-in/styler.  It combated the dryness for the most part, but my hair was pretty puffy.

In order for me to get defined curls at that stage, I needed to use something with some hold.  So, I turned to gel.  BUT, everytime I used gel, I ALWAYS partnered it with a really good leave-in.  My leave-in conditioner of choice to use with gel is Paul Mitchell The Conditioner (blue).  I LOVE this stuff.  It gave me super soft, touchable hair.  And on occasion, believe it or not, I used Stay-Sof-Fro under gel as well.  It REALLY helped with the dryness, but the sweet, kinda candy smell got to me a bit.  So I went back to PM.  If you can stand the smell, SSF is excellent.  I think it's the glycerine in it.


----------



## belletresse (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is absolutely BEAUTIFUL at every stage.  Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 10, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> Beautiful, Kinkerbelle and so healthy.



SBB!!!!  HELLO DARLING!!!!!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Apr 10, 2009)

Great progress...truly inspiring!!!


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 10, 2009)

wow you hair is lovely I really like the one w/ the green wall
I think you are really pretty and I love your glasses!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 10, 2009)

stunning!!! thak you for sharing


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 10, 2009)

i love your hair so much!!!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow. Your hair is beautiful! I love the second to last pic, absolute gorgeous!


----------



## hairedity (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree, ..at every step along your journey -you have gorgeous hair.  Love the health, length and color!


----------



## ajacks (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is insanely beautiful!  I love your hair in the beginning, now and everything in between.


----------



## imaccami (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW! Your hair is sooooooo gorgeous, so thick, and such pretty curls. Beautiful!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2009)

wow. that is amazing. your hair is so thick and amazing looking. wow.


----------



## Brownie (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd like to repeat everything else everyone else has said. I love the thickness of your hair. It seems like thick hair looks good at any length. In the straight hair picture, what did you use to straighten it?

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 10, 2009)

*I hate you right now. Go away. You've stolen my color and my perfect cut.























J/k Very nice. I love the dye job.*


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair is so gorgeous in all its stages!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, look at all of that pretty hair.


----------



## Rei (Apr 10, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> - Don't look at regimens of people's hair you WANT, look at regimens of people's hair that resembles YOUR OWN



*sigh* *exits thread*


----------



## hypek (Apr 10, 2009)

wow!  your hair is gorgeous!  

thank you for all the pics... very inspirational


----------



## natstar (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair looks amazing at every stage! Thanks for the tips


----------



## LoveLiLi (Apr 10, 2009)

Your hair looks absolutely beautiful!!!  Thanks for posting these pics.


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG,Kink!!!! Your hair just keeps getting better and better! Simply Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 10, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Wow...
> i wanna make love to
> your hair ..
> Plain Gorgeous...



And Kinkerbell, I want to sing Luther Vandross Songs to your hair.
_
"Got to Tell you, how you thrill me
I'm happy as I can be
You have come
And its changed my whole world"_


----------



## Nonie (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW! Your hair is the epitome of health! I am simply smitten by how long and healthy and full it looks from root to tip. :notworthy


----------



## 81Stardust (Apr 10, 2009)

Simply beautiful...


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful hair, beautiful color!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 10, 2009)

healthy and beautiful in every single pic!


----------



## so1913 (Apr 10, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

I love our natural hair representatives on this board!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 10, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just thought I'd share my progress with you guys.  This is nothing special for those of you with hair down to your knees, but it might be helpful for the newbies.  It's been two years and seven months since my last BC (I've been natural for longer, but this is my latest go 'round).
> 
> ...



   Wow great progress, love the thickness  and shininess  of your hair.


----------



## Filmatic (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful hair, beautiful lady! Thanks for the bohemian routine as well.


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonderful progress!!! Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## alanaj (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow your hair is absolutely beautiful!
When my hair grows up I want it to be like yours!.... until then I'm being realistic and working on whwat I've got


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful hair and great advice.

Your hair really grew a lot in 31  months 

Very awesome!

Congrats on the new baby during those months as well.


----------



## diva24 (Apr 11, 2009)

You and your hair are just gorgeous!


----------



## prettyFine (Apr 11, 2009)

beautiful and lush!


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is so stunning!  Thanks for posting your progress pictures!


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 11, 2009)

This is so inspiring because it feels especially when compared to you that being a newbie that you will never be reach your goals. Thanks for sharing. Also, I wish I was natural now! The hair is so beautiful and full.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 11, 2009)

Just had a hairgasm... beautifuuuuul!!


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 11, 2009)

G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.  Period!!!!


----------



## ycj (Apr 11, 2009)

As I was reading through your posting I noticed when I got to the pictures everyone of them you look totally different! But I must commend you on your hair upkeep and the tenacity of sticking with it. Your growth is amazing to say the least!  I just hated that I bc so much off myself! But I can't put it back now. You are really trully a hughe inspiration to me and lots of others! Congrat's girl!!!!! Outstanding progress!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 11, 2009)

sooooooo thick! love it!


----------



## SelahOco (Apr 11, 2009)

You are so pretty!  Just a natural beauty (can you share your skin care reggie perhaps?).  Your fotki is now my favorite ever!  And your hair is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 11, 2009)

Very inspirational! Beautiful hair!


----------



## I AM... (Apr 11, 2009)

A- MAZE- ING.... Fabulous work & congrats on the baby!!!
I'm:creatureswith N-V


----------



## Grow_it_out (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah beautifique!!!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, your hair looks great in curls or straight. What is your regimen?


----------



## Tee (Apr 11, 2009)

Your is thick and beautiful!!  I love the twist.  Way to grow.


----------



## bellecheveux (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW! What beautiful hair!


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 11, 2009)

You're progess is amazing and your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!


----------



## jujubelle (Apr 11, 2009)

You seriously make me wanna put down my texture softener 2x a year and go fully natural again. WOW!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.  I'm so proud of your progress.  Keep it up and thanks for the advice!  Very inspirational.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is so gorgeous, especially love your twists!  Can you please share with me how you get your hair so strait? Once I learn how to do that, I won't envy relaxed hair.


----------



## monieluv (Apr 11, 2009)

truly beautiful hair.  such an inspiration.


----------



## carib_n_curly (Apr 11, 2009)

*i'm jealous of you.
look how thick your hair is when it's straightened. i only wish
lovely progress

*


----------



## Lei*Lei (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotta co-sign, your hair is role model!


----------



## Mo96 (Apr 11, 2009)

My goodness, your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair, skin, you...just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 11, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> - Don't look at regimens of people's hair you WANT, look at regimens of people's hair that resembles YOUR OWN



Dangit!  I was so ready to copy your regimen.  I want your hair.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, this week has been full of gorgeous hair. You really did an excellent job with your hair.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 11, 2009)

Jaw-dropping-ly gorgeous!!!!!

See, every time I see a thread like this, it makes me want to chop my relaxed hair off. lol


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 11, 2009)

You are an inspiration.  Thank you!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG

Are you serious?


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 11, 2009)

wow your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## TdotGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm loving this progress. Just beautiful.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is SOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful!!!!


----------



## blackmaven (Apr 11, 2009)

Inspirational! I love all of your updates.  Thank You for sharing


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful hair, beautiful woman, beautiful advice.


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## alexei (Apr 11, 2009)

DAAAAANNNNNG! Great progress! Gorgeous!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 11, 2009)

woooooow. i am in love.  your hair is gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## TheNewFine (Apr 11, 2009)

My mouth is still hanging open! AMAZING BEAUTIFUL SICK SICK HAIR!!!!


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 11, 2009)

wow!!!
simply gorgeous. thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## mkd (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is absoutely gorgeous.


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutley breath taking, Beautiful hair.


----------



## half.cadence (Apr 11, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I am up in your fotki like every week. I love your hair! Great progress!


Ditto. 

just beautimous.


----------



## infojunkie (Apr 11, 2009)

Stunner!

Truly inspirational, keep up the good work!


----------



## Xavier (Apr 11, 2009)

I took me a while to stop staring at those photos.

Your hair is so beautiful!!!!

The thickness is unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEMO (Apr 11, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous, especially love your twists!  Can you please share with me how you get your hair so strait? Once I learn how to do that, I won't envy relaxed hair.


My sentiments exactly.  I love your twists and am in awe of your flat ironing skills.  Your hair is awesome.    Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Missi (Apr 11, 2009)

* your hair is so amazing*


----------



## ShantWhite (Apr 11, 2009)

Ultimate Gawgeousness!!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Apr 11, 2009)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Pretty.


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Apr 11, 2009)

That is one STUNNING head of hair.  Congrats and keep on growing!


----------



## cocoaluv (Apr 11, 2009)

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful doesnt begin to describe your hair! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 11, 2009)

My mouth is open and nothing is coming out! Your hair is BEAUTIFUL and it was beautiful at all stages!  Actually, I need another word to describe your hair because beautiful is not enough


----------



## Shandell (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful! Wow!


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 11, 2009)

Indeed...beautiful!!!!!!!
Love the texture.....


----------



## skyborn09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you 4 posting. As a new natural sporting a TWA, I need all the inspiration I can get!


----------



## SUZIEq (Apr 11, 2009)

I am speechless!  Amazing, especially the thickness.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Apr 11, 2009)

your hair.  excellent progress


----------



## growth2come (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is absolutely beautiful...Great progress!


----------



## jazzyto (Apr 11, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 11, 2009)

I got to the pictures everyone of them you look totally different! But I must commend you on your hair upkeep and the tenacity of sticking with it. Your growth is amazing to say the least! I just hated that I bc so much off myself! But I can't put it back now. You are really trully a hughe inspiration to me and lots of others! Congrat's girl!!!!! Outstanding progress![/quote]

 I know.  I am one that definitely "wears" what's going on.  If I don't eat right, or if I don't sleep right, it shows on my face...bags, water retention, puffy lips, etc.

 As for the BC, girl, it can be stressful looking at yourself day to day when you've gone so short, wondering (waiting) if you'll ever get back to a decent length.  It can and will happen.  But patience and your own form of TLC is key!!!



OcoLove said:


> You are so pretty! Just a natural beauty (can you share your skin care reggie perhaps?). Your fotki is now my favorite ever! And your hair is so beautiful!!!!



Ooh, skin care.  Unfortunately, its nothing consistent.  But when I do _anything,_ I keep it pretty old school.  I use Pond's cold cream twice a day for cleansing (before bed and before heading out in the morning).  At night (if I remember), I throw some good old vaseline on my face.  In the morning, I use the palmer's moisturuzer.  It's pretty heavy, but my skin is super dry.  I previously used Aveda Tourmaline Charged moisturizer and loved it, I just haven't talked myself into that expense again.  A little steep for my pockets when Pond's does just as well!!



NatrlChallenge said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous, especially love your twists!  Can you please share with me how you get your hair so strait? Once I learn how to do that, I won't envy relaxed hair.



Oh, let me not take credit for the straightening.  My hair is too coarse and thick for me to do it (or want to, anyway).  Don't have the patience.  I go to a stylist named Lea Leslie.  She's on the lower east side in Manhattan.  She washes, conditions and detangles in sections, puts the sections in twists after putting on some leave-in conditioner, puts me under a hooded dryer for 15 minutes or so, then blows it out with a paddle brush, then flat irons it.  That's it.  Not extra pressing comb or anything.  And she does the curls with the flat iron.  If you are handy at home, I'm sure you could follow those steps on your own.  She also uses aveda products along the way.


----------



## ManeVixen (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish I could thank you a billion times!!!!!!!!!! I love your hair!!!!!! VERY PRETTY!!


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful hair!


----------



## FriscoGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

You are an inspiration! If I had the patience, I too would grow my natural hair out. Seeing your beautiful and healthy hair makes regret getting my first perm at 12yo ... I miss my natural hair.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 11, 2009)

Definitely an inspiration, your hair is beautiful curly AND straight ! Hopefully someday my hair will look like yours !


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is a beautiful and powerful inspiration! Please don't stop sharing your hair journey. Thanks...


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 11, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Wow, your hair looks great in curls or straight. What is your regimen?



Oh, the regimen...well, it's changed a LOT over the last 2 1/2 years.  Just posted above on what I do for straightening.  It's not me at all, and I don't straighten very often.  I don't have the patience, and I don't want to be pissed all the time (like I am today) because it's raining outside, and I'm stuck inside with a wrap and a scarf 

But at the moment, my routine consists of lots of pampering and protective styles.  Right now, I usually do braids for a week to ten days, a braidout for a day or two, wash and condition, and then re-braid.  If I'm not in the mood for braiding, I'll just put it in a bun.  Summer of '07 (I think), I rocked twists going back into tucked in hair.  May go back to doing that this summer after co-rinses.  My hair loves co rinses in the summer.

Here are my staple prodcuts:

*Shampoo* - Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Threat
*Clarifier* - Bentonite Clay
Deep Conditioner - coconut milk + honey + coconut oil (mixed together, hetaed then slathered on), rinsed, then followed by Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose, which I leave on overnight, under a cap and rinse in the morning.  Perfectly conditioned hair.
*Leave-in conditioner* - LOVE Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, although I haven't used it in a minute.  
*Gel* - Currently using AO b-5 Design Gel to do my weekly braids.  At an earlier stage, I have used both Ecostyler and IC gels.  Don't plan to use those anymore.
*Curl Definition Product* - Ecostyler, layered over PM The Conditioner or SSF.  I HAVE to balance the protein of the gel with the moisture of the conditioner or the SSF.  Don't do this anymore, but if I ever need/want defined curls, this is what I would do.  Although now, I would just do a braid out.  Oh, and Kinky Curly Curling Custard over Knot Today.  Without the knot today, I get crunchy hair.  But the two together give me luscious curls, and I can get 4-5 day hair out of it!!!
*Daily moisturizer* - COCONUT OIL - my favorite moisturizer ever.  I usually get whatever I can find.  Pretty consistent with the Spectrum brand from Whole Foods, but I have purchased the small $2.99 jar of Aceite de Coco from Duane Reade in a pinch.  Can't be without it.
*Conditioner for Co-washes/rinses* - Suave Tropical Coconut
*Conditioner for Detangling* - Herbal Essences either Break's Over or Long Term Relationship or Aussie Three Minute Miracle.  I know the latter is supposed to be a tripment, but I get good slip from it and I use it a lot!!

There have been other products that have come and gone, but these are my staples that I always come back to.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay you're a 4a like me! Lol.
I hope my hair is as thick and as luscious as yours when i'm finally done transitioning.
Your hair is so so so beautiful. Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## tocktick (Apr 11, 2009)

Great progress  I remember your fotki ages back when I was newly natural; I loved your hair then and it still looks gorgeous now. Well done!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 11, 2009)

_*Pretty much sums it up...*_​


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 11, 2009)

Sooo gorgeous! I love your hair, very inspiring.


----------



## janeemat (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my!  I'm just speechless!  You have the most beautiful hair.  The texture and the thickness.  Oh my!  I wish I had hair like this.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG, I am really just speechless. Congrats on the growth sweetie!


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Desarae (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the pic with the glasses! Your twists were too cute!


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 11, 2009)

My goodness...you have the most beautiful hair...it's jaw-droppingly gorgeous!


----------



## pri (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW...such amazing progress!!!! Congratulations...your hair is beautiful! Keep up the great work...  thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair is drool worthy!!!!! Just gorgeous. Great progress!


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 11, 2009)

Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 11, 2009)

I disagree that knee-length folks wouldn't be impressed.  Your hair is simply healthy and gorgeous.  The color is great.  Congratulations.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Just gorgeous


----------



## ReeseNicole (Apr 11, 2009)

i've been following your progress for a year now, and WOW is all i can say! I LOVE your hair, it's beautiful, full, thick and healthy. Certainly one of my inspirations!


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazing Healthy Hair!


----------



## mzcris (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW!!  thx for sharing your hair journey!  you are pretty and your hair is so beautiful!!  you have truly inspired me!!


----------



## Babylilac (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow this gives me hope .Girl your hair is amazingggggggggggggg


----------



## MJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorgeous! Very inspiring. I'm glad that you mentioned that the front of your hair is starting to grow faster and catch up with the rest. My hair have been growing much slower in the front, so your comment gave me hope.


----------



## soulfusion (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful Hair!!!!!!!


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow!  amazing hair!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow beautiful from beginning until now and so on ... Nice full head of hair.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 12, 2009)

superb!


----------



## sky_blu (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Your hair is very NICE and healthy looking. Thats what I want healthy hair.


----------



## Kurly K (Apr 12, 2009)

wow!!! your hair is gorgeous! inspiration!


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty, pretty,pretty


----------



## Sascha (Apr 12, 2009)

So Pretty! Thank you for the photos! BTW~~Your twists are to die for!


----------



## lane (Apr 12, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## brandy (Apr 12, 2009)

Fantabulous Hair!! Your hair  has really grown,congratulations


----------



## silkii_locks (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that I've picked my mouth up off of the floor....I still can't find the words to tell you how beautiful your hair is.  You have done a phenomenal job.  WOW!


----------



## Jenn22588 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm jealous. beautiful hair!


----------



## shae101s (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay..congrats! Fabulous progress!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 13, 2009)

Exquisite, every pix is on point!!!  - not too mention you have beautiful skin!!! Truly inspirational!


----------



## mz. new~new (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dawn1980 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm echoing everyone else.  My hair is the texture of your and it gives me hope that i too can achieve the beautiful head of hair that you have.  I am totally inspired!!!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Precious_1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair is sooo beautiful. You need to go do a commercial or something!


----------



## cocomama (Apr 13, 2009)

Your progress is awesome! lovely hair lady


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 13, 2009)

I see a future Feature of the Month....

I have simply ADORED your hair for quite some time now.  It's just gorgeous however you wear it.  You are making such great progress..and those tips are appreciated.

Thanks for representing for the naturals...your hair is simply AMAZING!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh My gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your hair is so pretty and you rocked it at every stage!

Congrats, you have done an amazing job!


----------



## growinglong777 (Apr 13, 2009)

Unbelieveably gorgeous. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 13, 2009)

GORGEOUS!....................


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely, fantabulous!!!



MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just thought I'd share my progress with you guys. This is nothing special for those of you with hair down to your knees, but it might be helpful for the newbies. It's been two years and seven months since my last BC (I've been natural for longer, but this is my latest go 'round).
> 
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair almost made me BC last night. Then I remembered your line about the hair you have vs. hair you want...I still can't figure out what my hair will look like all natural. So, I will continue into month 9 of my tranisition in hopes of eventually bc-ing and loving my texture, but if not...I am mean with a flat iron 

Beautiful results!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ugh! I can't even enter this thread I'm so envious of your cut and curls!!!!


----------



## chosen07 (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW... I'm just speechless. you and your hair are FABULOUS! (even the dry fro was tooo cute!)


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Just beautiful.  I am loving the thickness and color too, excellent job caring for your hair!!


----------



## sheava (Apr 13, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## onelove08 (Apr 13, 2009)

You are doing a wonderful job! Your hair looks awesome! Keep up the good work and congrats on your newest addition! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## audacity. (Apr 13, 2009)

you have made amazing progress!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 13, 2009)

One word:  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 13, 2009)

I am jealouserplexed

it looks beautiful

HHG


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 13, 2009)

wow....absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW your hair is sooo lucious! I hope and pray to get there one day!


----------



## scj816 (Apr 13, 2009)

Woooooow (like Flava Flav says...lol)!!! I love the progression pics! Your hair is so thick and beautiful!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2009)

well i just did the big chop so i hope in two years i will be where you are. yout hair is so thick and gorgeous.


----------



## kriolagirl (Apr 13, 2009)

whoo LAWD!!! beautiful hair!!!


----------



## chavascandy (Apr 13, 2009)

Goodness, Greatous!!!!  Your hair has grown into such a beautiful length!


----------



## kindnessfirst (Apr 13, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! What product did you use to get your curls in your second picture?


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW! Your hair is amazing!!!


----------



## Almaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and I love the colour too.


----------



## stargazer613 (Apr 13, 2009)

Soooooooo gorgeous!!!  Very shiny, healthy and thick!!!!!!


----------



## Traycee (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow...Your hair is just beautiful.....You are truly a inspiration


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 13, 2009)

Loving it!!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous hair.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Apr 13, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> I see a future Feature of the Month....
> 
> I have simply ADORED your hair for quite some time now. It's just gorgeous however you wear it. You are making such great progress..and those tips are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for representing for the naturals...your hair is simply AMAZING!


 
 Girl, do you know how much I've stalked your album over the last couple of years?  Thank YOU for representing!!!  



kindnessfirst said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! What product did you use to get your curls in your second picture?



Hmmmm, second pic is product free hair.  But I think I had co-washed with Elucence MBC, then did a rinse with plain old coconut milk and then air-dried with nothing in it.  Got plump curls.  That's why it looks kinda frizzy too.  Much different from the first picture where it is shinier and the curls are more clumped.  That first pic is product heavy.


----------



## Bettina (Apr 14, 2009)

I know you have heard it a thousand times but ...Your hair is AMAZING! Very nice progress! You are an inspiration.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh My!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bgsix (Apr 14, 2009)

How in the da heck did I miss this thread!?! Beautiful ! Now gimme some of that hair.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 14, 2009)

I had to come back in here to look at your pics again. I love your twists! I think I'm going to try that next week.


----------



## divya (Apr 14, 2009)

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Wow!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous, absolutely beautiful hair. I wonder what it looks like in 2011 any updates MekyakaKinkerbelle


----------



## Urban (Jun 29, 2011)

That's some gorgeous hair you've got there!! Congrats on your progress!


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 29, 2011)

I want your hair!! I hope to b there in a few months. Great progress.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for bumping Ijanei

I somehow missed this thread before. BEAUTIFUL HAIR MekyakaKinkerbelle!


----------



## nicole625 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love your hair! It is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't see any pics


----------



## natural2008 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 29, 2011)

Insanely gorgeous! I am in awe!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I'm motivated again ^^


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow OP, how come you didn't put a 'Hair Porn' warning in the title of this thread??? Shame on you!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know this thread is old but your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 6, 2011)

I am trying so hard not to be jealous right now! I kid! As all others have stated your hair is gorgeous.  I wish I could get my hair to look that nice when I straighten it.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 6, 2011)

How often do you trim?


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Sep 6, 2011)

@MekyakaKinkerbelle What a small world.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome hair!! Congratulations.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 6, 2011)

just lovely!!!!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm inspired all over again!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 6, 2011)

Your hair is just all kinds of awesome :lovedrool:


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Sep 6, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn
So tell her to get on in here and update us!  
*OP* your hair was/is beautiful at every length, please come back and let us drool afresh?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS...I have Fro envy...I don't always get to see a lady who started with her TWA and went to BSL or beyond, so thank you so much!


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 7, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> @LoveTheSkinImIn
> So tell her to get on in here and update us!
> *OP* your hair was/is beautiful at every length, please come back and let us drool afresh?



Yeah gurlfriend LoveTheSkinImIn, don't keep her all to yourself. LOL

OP,  @ your hair


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Sep 7, 2011)

Bajanmum MrsHdrLe I'll pass the message  I get to drool at it evvvvveryday


----------



## Phaer (Sep 7, 2011)

I love these twist. Did you just twist/twirl it?


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 7, 2011)

i know this is old, but wow, your hair is gorgeous! And i love the color!


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 7, 2011)

such a motivation to me


----------



## nzeee (Sep 7, 2011)

that's some insane progress lady!! 

btw: and i also love your face. such strong features. 

hair/face... lovely.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the love folks.  It really warms my heart...and actually keeps me motivated.

I need to do another update.  I'm fully WL now.  I don't straighten that often, but I am due for a trim, so might just go that route over the next week or two.  When I do, I will post an update for sure.

My new goal is BSL twists unstretched - you know how our twists do (right now they are about APL).


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Phaer said:


> I love these twist. Did you just twist/twirl it?



Phaer, yes, I just twist.  When I was this length, I would twist with a butter of some sort and twist all the way to the end.  No twirling the ends or anything.  Now, whenever I twist, I twirl the last 1-2 inches to make a coil - remember, I do not have "cooly" hair, so I have to "make my own coils" if that is what I want to do.


----------



## FearfullyMade (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful hair  I'll be waiting for those updates


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Sep 8, 2011)

That is one gorgeous head of hair. Fierce mane!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow!  Soooo thick, healthy and long...!!!  

Thanks for returning to this thread OP!


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 8, 2011)

Really pretty. Congrats on your progress!


----------



## pdiop81 (Sep 8, 2011)

OOhh your hair looks nice and lucious. Wish I will be there soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 8, 2011)

OH MY!!! I WANT YOUR HAIR


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 8, 2011)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> My new goal is BSL twists unstretched - you know how our twists do.



Ain't that the truth!!!

Thank-you for coming back to update us. And thanks to LoveTheSkinImIn for passing on the message


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Very gorgeous!!!


----------



## Garner (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Mekyakakinkerbelle!!!

Would love to see an update on that gorgeous head of hair.  You are definitely an inspiration to us all.   
Are you still wearing your hair in mostly twists or braided protective styles?


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 8, 2011)

Awww! Your hair is so beautiful.


----------



## Chanteuse (Sep 8, 2011)

I swear this is one of my favorite threads.  I love your progress, your hair generally, how fly you were at each stage of your journey, it's just hot all around.  Work!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, I'm lost for words....


----------



## thaidreams (Sep 8, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!! The thickness is do amazing! You've always been one of hair idols!!!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Garner said:


> Hi Mekyakakinkerbelle!!!
> 
> Would love to see an update on that gorgeous head of hair.  You are definitely an inspiration to us all.
> Are you still wearing your hair in mostly twists or braided protective styles?



Garner,

Yes ma'am.  I'd say 80-90% of the time my hair is protected, primarily in twists and braids.

Here's the current routine:

Mainly co-washing.
Twist or braid wet hair with a leave-in conditioner.  I was using Mixed Chicks leave-in for a while.  I like the slip it gives my hair, BUT, it is not completely co-wash friendly.  It has a cone in it, so you will have to use shampoo at some point for build up.  In that case, I was using Giovanni's Triple Threat (the tea tree shampoo) to wash every other week to every three weeks.  So, even then I'm not using shampoo a ton.

Right now, though, I am back to twisting with KCCC.  It is relatively moisturizing, and completely co-wash friendly.  Then I use coconut oil on my ends every other night or so.  

My current twists (medium sized, I'd say about 20 total) have been in for exactly one week.  I don't do mini-twists anymore...ever.  Love the look, but don't have the time.  Plus, I have found that mini-twists, while they can last much longer, are not that great for MY hair.  My hair has a tendency to loc up when in mini-twists if left in for over a week, so I just can't go that route - at least not at this length.

I am gonna update soon.  I just gotta find someone here in Atlanta that I can trust to do my trim first.  I miss Lea more than ever now (in NYC).  Although, I am contemplating just going my old route of trimming my own hair from my twists.

We'll see.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Sep 9, 2011)

Such pretty hair!! Can't wait to see the update


----------



## lilliz6 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a great stylist in ATL who trims natural hair and straight hair well. She only cuts what's needed. She's natural herself. Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 18, 2016)

@MekyakaKinkerbelle, I hope you don't mind that I am bumping this thread from so long ago, but it was a major source of inspiration for me when I was a newbie.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

newgrowth15 said:


> @MekyakaKinkerbelle, I hope you don't mind that I am bumping this thread from so long ago, but it was a major source of inspiration for me when I was a newbie.



Thanks for bumping!! Her hair is


----------

